# What Song Is On Your Music System Right Now



## Seening (May 23, 2011)

What Song Are You Listening To Right Ths Second.

I'm Listening To

Eric Prydz ~ Call On Me.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Renaissance - Mother Russia (Renaissance was a progressive rock band -- sort of -- in the 70's and 80's with a fantastic singer Annie Haslam. They travelled with a full symphony orchestra. The music is a bit dated today, but still beautiful.)


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Thirty-Two Short Films About Glenn Gould - Original Motion Picture Sountrack


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Boris-Merzbow collaboration
You will most likely hate this, but I think its great... just a very acquired taste.


















If you listen to this, you have to start at the beginning and listen all the way through or you won't be able to appreciate it, at least from my experience.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Funny you should ask.

I keep iTunes on RANDOM most of the time, and at this moment it's *Concerto in F Major* from *Handel*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Bill Evans Trio - Polka Dots and Moonbeams


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Lustmord - "Testament"


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Smashing Pumpkin's _Stand Inside Your Love_, from the album Machina: The Machines of God. One of Billy Corgan's best efforts, both melodically and from a recording aspect, especially with headphones. Corgan claims it is a love song but I find it somewhat creepy, with the line "I'll wrap my wire around your heart and your mind." with its implication of the lover seeking total control over the loved one's personality and rendering her essentially a robot or zombie. Corgan's _The Sacred and the Profane_ from the same album is my follow-up, suggesting a very amped-up version of the Beatles' Tomorrow Never Knows.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Dire Straits - Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Weston said:


> Renaissance - Mother Russia (Renaissance was a progressive rock band -- sort of -- in the 70's and 80's with a fantastic singer Annie Haslam. They travelled with a full symphony orchestra. The music is a bit dated today, but still beautiful.)


I recall them well and thought Mother Russia their best work.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Weston said:


> Renaissance - Mother Russia (Renaissance was a progressive rock band -- sort of -- in the 70's and 80's with a fantastic singer Annie Haslam. They travelled with a full symphony orchestra. The music is a bit dated today, but still beautiful.)


Big fan!

Annie had a phenomenal voice. 5 octaves without straining, near perfect intonation, and tons of emotion.

They did not tour very long with an orchestra. Just on the East coast of the US, and not more than a handful of concerts.

I have a hard time considering their music dated sounding, due to the fact that I have never really cared about what is the "cool" music of any particular time.

If music holds up for me, based on things like: high level of musicianship, complexity, deep and broad range of emotional content, avoidance of verse>chorus>bridge formats, etc, I really don't care that the 'surface veneer' of the music may place it in a certain popular music time period.

*** I had no idea I was posting on an 11 year old thread! ***

I have to keep an eye out for these zombie threads.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Simon Moon said:


> Big fan!
> 
> Annie had a phenomenal voice. 5 octaves without straining, near perfect intonation, and tons of emotion.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you can blame _*me*_ for resurrecting it, with it's last post 10 years ago, long before I ever made my *first* post here.

You can blame the Tech issues the site was having. I resorted to searching through the site by forums and sub-forums, finding interesting thread titles and perusing them, occasionally commenting. Those issues ended up expanding my enjoyment of the site actually.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Bob Dylan - Absolutely Sweet Marie (1966)*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Right NOW?

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 10*5


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

This one again! About the murder of Franz Ferdinand by Ukrainian band "1914", who cancelled their show in Norway during the Inferno festival. They sing about war.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A suggestion: we already have plenty of Currently Listening threads for all kind of genres. How about we keep this one for actual *non-classical songs *rather than posting symphonies, operas, piano sonatas or string quartets?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Rolling Stones - Waiting on a Friend


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*John Coltrane - Peace on Earth*












> I want to be a force for real good. In other words. I know that there are bad forces, forces that bring suffering to others and misery to the world, but I want to be the opposite force. I want to be the force which is truly for good.
> 
> John Coltrane


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Alternate (earlier) version of *I'm Looking Through You*, by *The Beatles*.

It's missing the bridge, but does have a short instrumental section in the middle, and near the end. It's also a bit more bluesy and relaxed.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

B52's - Love Shack.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

David Bowie - China Girl.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Earth & Fire - Love Of Life


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sweetheart my darling mijn schat
song by Caterina Valente


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

LOL. Thank you shuffle mode.

*Joy* by *Apollo 100*


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Warren Zevon - Looking for the next best thing.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

The Sun Went Down - T-Bone Walker


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Al Stewart - Time Passages.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Monty Python's Flying Circus - Every Sperm Is Sacred (don't ask)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Zappa: Pound For A Brown


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

King Porter Stomp - Jelly Roll Morton


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

_*lets go crazy*_ movie version *prince*


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The Byrds - Eight Miles High (my favorite Byrds song).


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Sidney Bechet & Mugsy Spanier - Sweet Lorraine


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge over troubled water.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I let Youtube run its course, and, after evolving from Diana Ross to Donna Summer, at this moment it's playing *Led Zeppelin's Presence* album, one I'm not nearly as familiar with as their first six albums.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Dizzy Gillespie - Swing Low, Sweet Cadillac*


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I am amused that I stumbled across this thread, started on 16 June 2011, which had by 18 June 2011 managed 3 additional comments.

It then lay dormant for almost 11 years, when I made the fifth comment on 01 March 2022, and in the space of 11 days is now up to 39 comments. The thread basically tanked 11 years ago, but has proved somewhat popular this year.

Maybe I'm just easily amused . . .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Supper's Ready from Seconds Out


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Yes - The Ancient *


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Robert Plant - Big Log


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Malcolm Yelvington & Star Rhythm Boys - "Drinkin' Wine Spo-Dee-O-Dee"


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

NoCoPilot said:


> Every Sperm Is Sacred (don't ask)


A great name for a band.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Terry Stafford - Suspicion (1964)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*J.S. Bach* *Collegium Vocale Gent* _"Mein alles in allem, mein ewiges Gut"_


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Wings
Old Siam, Sir


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

*Dinner Bell*


----------



## PathfinderCS (11 mo ago)

Turilli / Lione Rhapsody
Zero Gravity


----------



## OCEANE (10 mo ago)

Pastoral Sonata


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*When I Get Home
The Beatles
1964*

The aggressive 3-part harmonies are really effective. The song is pretty good, if you don't count the lyrics in the bridge.

They considered songs like this "filler".


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Sister Sledge-He's the Greatest Dancer


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Right now?

*In the Presence Of
Yes
*(live)


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

Nothing yet...


but wait, there's more!:lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Del Shannon - Runaway

Mary Wells - You Beat Me To The Punch


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Macca and Wings......just rediscovered Juniors Farm and cannot stop listening to it!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Astral Traveller
Peter Banks
1995
*
Instrumental cover of a 1970 *Yes* song. *Banks* was the band's guitarist in 1970, and also contributed backing vocals.

I actually think this cover is better than the original.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The Searchers - Needles and Pins (1964)


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Puccini: La Bohème - Act 4: Sono Andati? Fingevo Di Dormire
Victoria De Los Angeles, Jussi Björling, Etc.; Thomas Beecham: RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, 1956*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Punk Prayer again, Moddi version.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Cassandra Wilson: Time After Time


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

William Ortiz: Fantasias #1 & 2 Sobre Salve Regina
Jordi Savall: Hespèrion XX


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

pianozach - Do you favor any, other "songs" of the de los Angeles/Bjorling partnership ... such as in "Madame Butterfly"? The partnerships of Victoria d l Angeles and Renata Tebaldi ... both with Bjorling ... are some of the greatest of all Puccini recordings/performances, IMHO.


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

HMM, a song, itself, eh? ... OK, "Body and Soul", in the 1939 recording with the tenor-saxophonist Coleman ("Bean") Hawkins. This is, of MANY, GREAT jazz solos, characterized as THE best of all time (by some critics and/or listeners) ... and that includes a "lot of territory", boys and girls. One could also mention Lester Young or Charlie Parker ... in Gershwin's "Embraceable You", in certain recordings and/or solos.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

89Koechel said:


> pianozach - Do you favor any, other "songs" of the de los Angeles/Bjorling partnership ... such as in "Madame Butterfly"? The partnerships of Victoria d l Angeles and Renata Tebaldi ... both with Bjorling ... are some of the greatest of all Puccini recordings/performances, IMHO.


STrangely enough, but when it comes to Classical music, I really don't have a whole lot of "favorites" in terms of artists. I do think highly of Bernstein, Dorati, Gould, and a few cellists, violinists, and other pianists.

Generally, I don't listen to an awful lot of opera, except when I'm performing/music directing them. I'm just not a fan of most opera recordings by legit artists . . . I prefer a popclassical voice, and almost ALL recordings are from trained singers that have a - particular- way of singing.

I do love the music of opera though, and will listen frequently to excerpts, either when they're recommended here, or are randomly in my music library (a great deal of my digital music library comes from the local Public Library), or if it pops up randomly on Youtube.

I've been listening to more choir music lately, as I've been a professional choir accompanist for the last 5 years.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Grand Funk: Foot Stompin' Music


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Vivaldi: Concerto In G For Oboe & Bassoon, RV 545 - 3. Allegro Molto


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

"Four" - Keith Jarrett Standards Trio | Live at Montreux: _My Foolish Heart_


----------



## pmsummer (Oct 24, 2014)

A series of songs... gathered together in an 'album'.










HYMNODY OF EARTH
_A Ceremony of Songs for Choir, Hammer Dulcimer, and Percussion_
*Malcolm Dalglish* - hammer dulcimer
Wendell Barry - librettist
The Ooolites - vocals
Glen Velez - percussion
_
OM_


----------



## pmsummer (Oct 24, 2014)

AGUAS DA AMAZONIA
_Ballet Score_
*Philip Glass*
Uakti
_
Point_


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Right _NOW? _ 

*WTC 2: P&F in C Major*
*Sviatoslav Richter, piano, 1971*


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Groundhogs - "Cherry Red"


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)




----------

